# More snow today



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Took Jake for a walk in the snow today. Got tired of waiting for a not cold and snowy day


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Brrrrrr! Lovely photos....that's a lot of snow!!

Val


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Fab pics,jake is totally gorgeous!! xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

You really have got a a lot of snow....just as well Jake likes it 

Gorgeous photos

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Jake looks gorgeous, as ever...
Just as well you didn't get a tiny puppy yet, ake could have buried it in all that snow!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Jake is so gorgeous, and it looks like fun was being had in the snow, great pics.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi we agreed on a breeder and put down a deposit on a red girl. We even picked a name Willow. (hubby picked) We told the breeder what we are looking for and he said he should have what we want by summer. 
He has a litter coming in March and one in April so I am thinking Willow will be home by July.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Marzi we agreed on a breeder and put down a deposit on a red girl. We even picked a name Willow. (hubby picked) We told the breeder what we are looking for and he said he should have what we want by summer.
> He has a litter coming in March and one in April so I am thinking Willow will be home by July.


Yay! Yay! Yay! :jumping::jumping::jumping:


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Marzi we agreed on a breeder and put down a deposit on a red girl. We even picked a name Willow. (hubby picked) We told the breeder what we are looking for and he said he should have what we want by summer.
> He has a litter coming in March and one in April so I am thinking Willow will be home by July.


Very exciting Donna 

Willow is a lovely name too ("Jake and Willow" sounds perfect) 

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am already nervous, but Von and some others have given some excellent advise. Hubby is dead set against Jake being unhappy for even five seconds, but I am confident that it will work out.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Lovely pics and great news


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Donna, that is so exciting! And LOVE the name. A summer puppy!! We can all get excited now


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am so excited. Unlike my last breeder, this one takes videos and updated pics. I can't wait to watch her grow. She is not born yet but here is the website if anyone is interested in a peek.

https://sites.google.com/site/pagepoodlesncockapoos/Home


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh aren't These red puppies just gorgeous Donna !! 

And the mums look like great dogs ... Can't wait to hear when your red girl is born ...

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

There are places that do a lot more testing and have different guarantees but the puppies are 1800 to 2000$ and I can't spend that much. I have contacted the breeder a few times and he seems very nice. His dogs looks healthy and well cared for. I guess I am just taking my chances.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

OMG Donna, have only just read this thread and you've sneaked in the news that you're getting Poo no 2!!! I am soooo jealous...I would love a Red American cross... :love-eyes:

Very exciting and lots of time for you to continue to work with Jake. Ooh can't wait to follow you getting your new baby! :jumping:


----------



## SadieB (Dec 15, 2012)

We have a red Cockapoo (F2) and love her! I get compliments every day on how great her coloring is...even the Vet raves! We got ours from sugarandspicecockapoos.com and had an amazing experience. Good luck with your "ginger".


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Clare you already have two of the most beautiful poos in the world. Roo is just to die for!! 
I am a bit nervous. When we got Jake the breeder had beautiful, healthy dogs and the cocker was registered, but she did not do a bunch of testing. After joining this site and reading everything, I told myself that next time I would make sure the breeder did DNA testing and eye testing and ortho.... but the truth is, I can't afford those breeders. 
This man seems extremely nice and very into his dogs. They live in his home. They look beautiful and healthy. I just hope I am not making a mistake (a second mistake) not going for a breeder who does all the testing from A-Z.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

SadieB said:


> We have a red Cockapoo (F2) and love her! I get compliments every day on how great her coloring is...even the Vet raves! We got ours from sugarandspicecockapoos.com and had an amazing experience. Good luck with your "ginger".


Your baby is stunning!!! 
I wish so much I could get from Sugar and Spice, I follow their site all the time, but I am just too far away from them to drive. (14 hours) 
I don't really want to ship the puppy and the shipping is so expensive. As it is we are driving 8 hours to get Willow. 
All the breeders in this area are just so terribly expensive. I searched again last night. They charge more for girls and reds. The cheapest I found was 1800$  I just can't pay that.


----------



## SadieB (Dec 15, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Your baby is stunning!!!
> I wish so much I could get from Sugar and Spice, I follow their site all the time, but I am just too far away from them to drive. (14 hours)
> I don't really want to ship the puppy and the shipping is so expensive. As it is we are driving 8 hours to get Willow.
> All the breeders in this area are just so terribly expensive. I searched again last night. They charge more for girls and reds. The cheapest I found was 1800$  I just can't pay that.



Our dog had quite the ordeal but she arrived Dec. 5th after a very long day on a plane. She was on a 7:15 am flight to NY, where we drove to meet her. We are not near NY but it was much closer than driving/flying to S.C. Plane was returned because of mechanical errors and she was sent back! Then she got on another flight with a one hour layover in Atlanta and was sent to Boston. We got her at 3:15 pm after she left Linda's at 4:30 am! Hadn't eaten all day but was perfect. Linda had called me to tell me about the plane and said that has never happened ever and she has shipped pups several times. No mess at all, not really too scared...just seemed so happy to see people! Sadie has Gigi and Levi as parents. She looks EXACTLY like Levi her dad! I was hesitant going online "site unseen" but am so thrilled we found her. She was named Maggy but we changed her name to Sadie...a southern belle sounding name. And we gave her a "middle name" Bea which is short for Beatrix...it means Voyage and is latin for Blessed. We thought it was appropriate. I am sure whatever you chose for a breeder will work out...I believe things are meant to be.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Levi is the cutest!!! I am glad she got to you safe  thank you for the words of encouragement!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Donna, your Willow will be fine with you.
In an ideal world every possible test would be carried out on breeding stock, but even then you can end up with a curve ball and problems.
You have insurance, if the worst happened and she had problems you would love her through them... 
But more than likely she'll be fine - happy, healthy, bouncy, cheeky, cuddly and gorgeous!
There are so many things in life to worry about, don't fret now over what might never happen.


----------

